# Starting new benchwork



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

OK guys, I am going to attempt to start building the benchwork for my new layout (12x17.5). A good starting point would be a stack of 1x4's about 8' long? What do most use as the base on top of that? 3/8 or 1/2" plywood I guess? Then I will be laying down the pink foam overtop of that. Any tips would be great...


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi cbarm,
Just think of the Base Board as a Foundation.
Make it as Solid as you can Afford.
Also the Material Types can have an Aging effect.
So Use Long Life Materials.
Google is Your Friend, so View a Few places in the Canada Railway places and Zoom into One to see the way the Rail-roads are Built for Design Ideas.
I am Imitating an Actual Railway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1/2" plywood should be fine. Use plywood with as many plies as you can find, it's usually more stable and warps less.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo John's multi-ply plywood comment. Worth a few extra bucks.

That said, I'm a fan of (inexpensive) MDF, too ... dead flat and dimensionally very stable. You just don't want to get it dripping wet.

TJ


----------

